# Dbol WTF



## TheBlob (Jan 11, 2014)

First time cycling with Dbol im 7 days in. My question is regarding back pumps.. Did some squats yesterday YIKES. Lower back kinda base of spine not sharp pain but really tight and uncomfortable. Also already up 8lbs, weighed at same time last week same scale anyone else gain water like that in first week?


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 11, 2014)

Whts ur dose?? Get taurine!!


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh P.S. the back thing isnt crippling, nor do I look puffy or feel puffy im not concerned im just looking to compare notes so to speak


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 11, 2014)

30mgs, daily. Taurine yup just got it today.


----------



## bronco (Jan 11, 2014)

The back pumps suck. I have yet to try taurine, may give it a shot to see if it helps


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 11, 2014)

Well they definitely suck, but its not unbearabe.. Im wondering about the Taurine dosage? I took the suggested amount (whatever that was I forgot)


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 11, 2014)

sounds like strong dbol


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 11, 2014)

Yea my thought to Bb.. I took 50mg and its was bearable.. maybe blob is a p***..lol jk


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 11, 2014)

Lmfao. Oh uh back pump? Huh weird it suddenly went away when I put a tourniquette on my vagina


----------



## Seeker (Jan 11, 2014)

I love me some dbol! Stop whining and enjoy the ride


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 11, 2014)

I use 100mg  dbol king up in this bitch. 

Taurine doesn't do shit for cramps or back pumps. Only reason it works for clen is because clen depletes your stores of it.

What causes a back pump is actually a pump in the glutes. That tightness in the hips pulls on the spinal erectors in the lower back.  

I can prove this. Work up to wear a back pump is starting. Then sit on the floor with a lacrosse ball and grind the ball into wherever you feel it is tender and tight (not your asshole moron).  When you find that spot just sit on it and let the ball push into it. Then after a minute or two slowly start rolling it out.


----------



## SuperBane (Jan 11, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> grind the ball into wherever you feel it is
> tender and tight (not your asshole moron).



With the shortage of women on this site, POB you're going to be hard pressed to find any asshole's tender and tight. Well maybe GK with the tender part. Or Rumpy. hmmmm Yeah  Rumpy perhaps!


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 11, 2014)

BACK PUMPS SUCK! I ran 50mgs a day for five weeks and I put on 20lbs!!! The stuff was amazing bro but the only thing that sucked was the major PUMPS! I rremember I was at a Milwaukee Brewers baseball game I COULD NOT sit still in my chair at all..lol..Had some really nice seats but didn't matter cuz I had to get up and walk around at like the 3rd inning until the rest of the game.lol.But boy o boy was I so freaking strong at the gym. Ever single lift I hit new pr's. I didn't take taurine either like a dummy but now I learned n hopefully u can learn from this and definitely give taurine a try. I think someone also told me milk thistle? ????? Not sure bud I hope u enjoy the D-TRAIN ride cuz I know I did....


----------



## Yaya (Jan 11, 2014)

Years ago I used some of the best Dbol that could of ever been obtained and had some terrible back pumps at times, for me superdrol really Fukked my back up


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 11, 2014)

Get that cute blonde to rub your back. Lol


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 11, 2014)

I must b special cuz taurine relieved mine I swear!!! But think im prone for stupid cramps..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 11, 2014)

ive used great ugl dbol and human grade..I never got any painful back pumps or calf pumps.On var i did


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 11, 2014)

Terrible back pumps.....and busting ass in front of hot woman.....wow blob, you are really selling this cycle well....! Cant wait to try it! Lol.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 11, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> ive used great ugl dbol and human grade..I never got any painful back pumps or calf pumps.On var i did



Same here. I think I get stronger on Var then Dbol too.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 11, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Same here. I think I get stronger on Var then Dbol too.



not me got got alot stronger on dbol just pumps which i find to be a pain in the ass was worst with var


----------



## graniteman (Jan 12, 2014)

8lbs in 7 days is pretty specatular . What else you running with it?  When I run dbol I have to down gallons of water, that shit dehydrates me , which in turn pisses all the sodium and electrolytes out. Muscle cramps are usually a sign of dehydration or lack of salt. I've heard of the Taurine solution, also for shin pumps,  but never tried it. 

What does work is Pedialyte (baby electrolyte fluids).


----------



## widehips71 (Jan 12, 2014)

50mg ed for 6wks.  I never experienced a back issue like I hear so many talk about, but my bi's would get so uncomfortably pumped that it was hard to straighten my arms out.  And that was regardless of what I was working out.


----------



## anewguy (Jan 12, 2014)

Back pumps are bearable... Man up!!


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 15, 2014)

M y weight has steadied out staying at 221 from 213 (as of 4 days ago) I screwed up and did a bunch of hiit cardio then hit the gym a couple hours later man half way through my workout I was looking for my blanky crying for mommy.. Dude that was beyond a pump my back hurt so bad I reduced my dbol down to 20mg a day,, now its bearable.. My cycle for the one who asked is Obviously dbol, test e, and deca. Only 12 days into cycle so its all dbol. And to be honest on day 9 (one friggn chest workout) my bench went up 20lbs friggn amazing


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Jan 15, 2014)

when I get back pumps I do use taurine n does seem to work


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 15, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> M y weight has steadied out staying at 221 from 213 (as of 4 days ago) I screwed up and did a bunch of hiit cardio then hit the gym a couple hours later man half way through my workout I was looking for my blanky crying for mommy.. Dude that was beyond a pump my back hurt so bad I reduced my dbol down to 20mg a day,, now its bearable.. My cycle for the one who asked is Obviously dbol, test e, and deca. Only 12 days into cycle so its all dbol. And to be honest on day 9 (one friggn chest workout) my bench went up 20lbs friggn amazing



Cardio is always AFTER lifting bro!


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 15, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> 50mg ed for 6wks.  I never experienced a back issue like I hear so many talk about, *but my bi's would get so uncomfortably pumped that it was hard to straighten my arms out.  And that was regardless of what I was working out.*



That's a peter beater side effect bro.:32 (17):


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 15, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> not me got got alot stronger on dbol just pumps which i find to be a pain in the ass was worst with var



Var is the Shazam!


----------



## DF (Jan 15, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> not me got got alot stronger on dbol just pumps which i find to be a pain in the ass was worst with var



Same here BB.  I never felt back pumps on Dbol, but Var eeeek!


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 15, 2014)

I laugh at people about back pumps because as a Powerlifter the lower back is always getting beat the hell out of to the point even benching effects it.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 15, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> I laugh at people about back pumps because as a Powerlifter the lower back is always getting beat the hell out of to the point even benching effects it.



You aren't kidding. I just started POB's powerlifting program last week. My entire posterior chain has been pissed at me the past few days.


----------



## SAD (Jan 15, 2014)

Nothing but rolling and making sure to hit abs occasionally has ever even dented my back pumps.  As with a few others on here, var cripples me but it is also my favorite oral by far, so I deal with it.  Species Mineralyze did nothing, straight taurine did nothing, and stretching did nothing.  

Some type of inversion table can temporarily help (I just use a thick band and hang upside down from it), but within a few minutes afterwards they'll be back.  I've had em so bad I couldn't walk more than a hundred yards without starting to waddle and limp.


----------



## Gt500face (Jan 15, 2014)

I've run dbol on two cycles and have never experienced insane pumps, but when I did add taurine it seemed to help alleviate some of the lower back discomfort. I also rolled on a softball and stretched the living shit out of my muscles. Pumps just come with the territory when it comes to dbol.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 15, 2014)

Gt500face said:


> I've run dbol on two cycles and have never experienced insane pumps, but when I did add taurine it seemed to help alleviate some of the lower back discomfort. I also rolled on a softball and stretched the living shit out of my muscles. Pumps just come with the territory when it comes to dbol.



Taurine has helped me with pumps and cramps tremendously as well


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 16, 2014)

Glad im not the only one tht taurine helps lol


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 17, 2014)

Yeah guys tried taurine... oh by the way back pumps became crippling after sprints or squats.. I had to reduce dose now I can get through it really just nuisance now.... Dude the dbol is working on me really well though,, all lifts going up, muscular endurance up,,, water up lol.. im already getting comments wow your traps are bigger,, your shoulders are bigger... muahaha its prolly alot of water..


----------

